
'I cannot be that person': why the 'Queen of the Mommy Bloggers' had to quit - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/sep/23/heather-armstrong-leaving-dooce-mommy-blog-advertisers
======
bootload
_“You’re basically writing copy for a brand, is what you’re doing.”_

I hate advertising.

 _"... In the 13 years Armstrong has spent blogging, her trolls have grown
more aggressive (recently one tracked her down to a hotel she was staying at
and slipped a note under the door) and advertising dollars have dwindled. But
Armstrong, a single mom who has spoken before about the challenges of making
money online, says that revenue was actually less a factor in her decision to
retire than what her dependence on advertisers forced her to do. ..."_

I've been watching this ever since it started and often wondered if this kind
of thing scales and what effect it has.

